# You can Bank on it!!



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Had an order for 3 nickel banks, so once I had everything all set up I just cut out the parts for 6 of them. Each one conveniently was made out of a Baltic birch glued up 1 x 12 x 48 board that I had bought a couple hundred of when Menards had a close out sale. Not as fancy as David's videos but you can get the general idea. These are a bit time consuming putting together and finishing so it worked better to do them all at once.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

If you scroll down fast enough it looks just like one of my videos, John! Neat banks and neat project, well done as usual. I like 'em!

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Really nice work John . They look really cool before paint too . I am always amazed by the detail of the coin these machines can do


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job, John. Those sure came out nice. That is something only a CNC could do so precisely.
Herb


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Hmm, we can tell John doesn't put his tools back. @honesttjohn have you found the hammer, hack saw and what
possibly a 18mm wrench? Or are you imperial?

Very cool for the banks. Is it possible to change the date?
They would be good for newborns.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Those are wonderful banks. I agree with Ronnie about changing the dates so they become gifts for newborns or even weddings. As a wedding gift, stuff some money inside--newlyweds always need the green stuff.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

UglySign said:


> Hmm, we can tell John doesn't put his tools back. @honesttjohn have you found the hammer, hack saw and what
> possibly a 18mm wrench? Or are you imperial?
> 
> Very cool for the banks. Is it possible to change the date?
> They would be good for newborns.


Ronnie,

That corner of the basement was my son's "workspace" when he was still at home. But, no, a lot of my tools don't get picked up and put away as they should. Especially the most often used ones. Wonder why I keep running out of bench space?

I took the buffalo off and replaced it with the Polish Eagle on a couple just for kicks and giggles for the Polish Festival last year so I don't see why the dates couldn't be changed. I haven't checked but I would think it would depend on how the file was made, since this was a Michael Tyler design, and he recreated the first one that came out.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

UglySign said:


> Hmm, we can tell John doesn't put his tools back. @honesttjohn
> Very cool for the banks. Is it possible to change the date?
> They would be good for newborns.


That’s a really good idea ,and if made to order, I could see that being a great selling point by having the child’s birth year on there 

I wonder if they have any high res vectors in Canadian coins? Probably not


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

I need to try one of these.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That would be a good one!!!! Little more modern.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Ronnie,
> .... I haven't checked but I would think it would depend on how the file was made, since this was a Michael Tyler design, and he recreated the first one that came out.


Changes? I wouldnt worry about it, I mean you're only making a few of them
what could he get from you, a few 'nickels' ?


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Pro4824 said:


> I need to try one of these.


Careful, might lose value, might be better off w/ the nickel :grin:


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

As a gift created to commemorate the birth of a grandchild, the only thing that may make it not perfectly timeless will be when coins and paper bills are no longer a valid form of money. Sure to happen within their lifetime.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Aspire users can go into the modeling tab and turn off any or all of the lettering so they could add baby's name and statistics to the coin face. Same thing for a wedding gift. Then rerun toolpaths.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You're the Aspire go to guy, Mike. I didn't know how Mr Tyler did it. You know me, not sure about all this, so I don't tinker with things that already work!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well could a guy buy a scanner so a person could scan there own coins and get a simular outcome? 
I wonder how well they would work with something as small as a Coin resolution wise?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Rick,

You would still have to go thru the motions making a 3d file to cut. That takes a little doing.

I did hear he was working on a matching Lincoln penny one.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Well could a guy buy a scanner so a person could scan there own coins and get a simular outcome?
> I wonder how well they would work with something as small as a Coin resolution wise?


Rick, check out wikipedia and search for a coin.
For this one is Indiana (US) and pretty damn big.
And probably needs a lil photoshop tweaking
and smoothing.

I did watch the Trout video earlier w/ Aspire. Seems doable
but you'd still need to make vectors from it I guess.
http://support.vectric.com/tutorials/V8/Trout/Trout_3DMOD.html

Hmmf.... seems Canadian coins are smaller thru wiki, sorry.

Again, I dont know if this would work. 









As for the 3D part, im at a loss. I have to get to that once
my machine arrives in June/July.

Is that Bill Clinton in the back?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Just a quick texture creation in Aspire but not too bad. This is not how I would actually do it but this would work for somethings.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Well could a guy buy a scanner so a person could scan there own coins and get a simular outcome?
> I wonder how well they would work with something as small as a Coin resolution wise?


Rick it would take a 3d scanner to produce a model for 3d carving. The good ones are still a little pricey right now but there are a few people working on perfecting 3d scanners using a cell phone. I've been looking at this for awhile and may try to find the time to play with the process.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MEBCWD said:


> Rick it would take a 3d scanner to produce a model for 3d carving. The good ones are still a little pricey right now but there are a few people working on perfecting 3d scanners using a cell phone. I've been looking at this for awhile and may try to find the time to play with the process.


I noticed that when I googled it, an external electronic module attached to a cell phone . Probably all I’ll be able to afford .


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Just a quick texture creation in Aspire but not too bad. This is not how I would actually do it but this would work for somethings.


Oh @MEBCWD, that looks fugly. So tell me, if you were to go in there
and make vectors out it, you would manually have to apply depth etc
to look like the coins John made?
Lol... when Rick mentioned scanning, I was in old school mode of scanning.
Not the new 3D scan methods. Those 3D scanners can be costly to get good
resolution and optimal results. I basically referenced that Trout tutorial
from Vectric. There seems to be alot of work going into making a 3D file,
your own that is. Man, I've got alot to learn myself here. Unsure if I'll be
using Aspire or Enroute. Thanks Mike I'll pay a little more attention to this.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I have made a few of these, even a couple out of oak which stain wonderfully. I don't have any pictures because as soon as I finish something the boss takes it. lol. Did you put the black wax on them, it really brings out the details.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Nothing on them except a couple coats of aluminum metallic paint.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Ronnie that was quickly made using the same technique as the trout. It is just a texture file but you do need to give it some thickness and use the smoothing filter on it. It won't work on everything but it is a powerful tool when used for it's intended purpose.

If I was making a model of this coin I would make a set of vectors for each element and then create a component from the vectors. Then I would sculpt the items to add more detail. It takes a while to do something like this but once you have it finished you can use the file for all kinds of things.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Ronnie that was quickly made using the same technique as the trout. It is just a texture file but you do need to give it some thickness and use the smoothing filter on it. It won't work on everything but it is a powerful tool when used for it's intended purpose.
> 
> If I was making a model of this coin I would make a set of vectors for each element and then create a component from the vectors. Then I would sculpt the items to add more detail. It takes a while to do something like this but once you have it finished you can use the file for all kinds of things.


I understand Mike. Just felt like saying fugly today and it was a fugly day to boot.
Well im very much a vector guru and something like this would be a nice challenge.
The 3D sculpting part that is. I think i'll fire up the Aspire trial and give it a shot.
It's going to be a new thing for me soon so I'll be digging all I can.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Woth it's weight in paper.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

great pieces john. I love mine


----------

